# Freebox et MTU ?



## tonicx (31 Mai 2004)

Bonjour aux experts !
 Depuis que j'ai la Freebox je n'arrive plus à me connecter à certains sites, tels que eBay, ou la connexion ne se fait qu'après une longue attente, alors qu'elle est très rapide lorsque je reviens au modem interne de mon iMac.
 MacADSL étant malheureusement fermé pour le moment, je suis allé voir sur DSL-Valley, et j'ai trouvé une rubrique expliquant qu'il fallait parfois modifier le "MTU" (Maximum Transmission Unit), avec des explications sur la façon de procéder, mais cette aide technique ne concernait que les PC.
 Sur le site mon.adsl.chez.free.fr j'ai aussi trouvé une rubrique "Réglages MtU", ne concernant aussi que les PC, mais avec une adresse pour les Mac : http://www.carricksolutions.com/macosx.php
 Cette adresse ne répondant pas, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a une idée de ce qu'il faut faire pour modifier ce paramètre, et si d'autres ont rencontré les mêmes problèmes de connexion sur eBay, par exemple.
 Merci d'avance de vos lumières.


----------



## maousse (1 Juin 2004)

ebay est vraiment le seul site qui te pose problème ?


----------



## tonicx (2 Juin 2004)

Non, ce n'est pas le seul.
J'ai aussi constaté que le site de Free se charge très lentement, de même que celui de la SNCF, pour ne citer que les derniers consultés. Par contre d'autres, tels que MacGénération, Air France, FrTracker, etc, se chargent très vite.
En continuant à chercher j'ai constaté que l'on peut modifier le chiffre de MTU dans les préférences de réseau de Mac OS X, mais je ne sais quel chiffre il faut indiquer. J'ai posé la question au support technique de Free, et j'attends la réponse, à moins que quelqu'un ne l'ait...


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2004)

ne te focalise pas trop sur la MTU, ça peut être ça, mais pas forcément, il y a des dizaines de problèmes possibles sinon la mtu  (qui ne doit pas être supérieure à 1500, 1492 est la valeur courante pour l'ethernet)

Sinon, ça donne quoi tes caractéristiques de ligne chez free ? tu peux consulter http://mon.adsl.chez.free.fr  , faq officieuse pour quelques trucs


----------



## tonicx (3 Juin 2004)

Les données de ma ligne semblent correctes.
Selon les indications de mon.adsl.chez.free et de carricksolutions j'ai essayé plusieurs valeurs de MTU... mais ça ne change rien ! Et je ne peux toujours pas me connecter à eBay, sinon en repassant au modem interne.
Je n'ai pas encore de réponse de Free, mais je ne désespère pas !
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## nicogala (3 Juin 2004)

Les sites que tu mentionnes s'affichent entre 1 et 4s avec ma Freebox 1024... donc le problême est bien ailleur...


----------



## tonicx (10 Juin 2004)

J'ai trouvé sur MacADSL deux séries de messages concernant les problèmes de connexion.
Il semble que beaucoup d'autres utilisateurs ont constaté que certains sites se chargent très lentement, et de nombreuses propositions sont faites pour tenter de régler ce problème, notamment l'interposition d'un routeur ou d'un hub et d'un cable croisé, solution qui semble marcher chez certains.
Ce qui m'étonne est l'absence de réponse de Free car le problème semble bien lié à la Freebox. Certains intervenants disent avoir remis en service leur modem ADSL et avoir constaté la disparition du problème.
Espérons donc une solution...


----------



## tonicx (10 Juin 2004)

PS à mon message, à l'intention de nicogala :
Quelle est ta configuration logicielle ? Quels réglages des préférences ? Mac OS 9 ou 10 ? Et dans quelle région ? Peut-être ce paramètre intervient-il ? (Je suis dans le Finistère)


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2004)

Alors, je suis sous 10.2.8, dans les B-d-Rh, à 1864m du répartiteur et avec 27dB d'affaiblissement (non dégroupé), une rallonge tél de 10m entre l'arrivée FT et la box  plus un cable éthernet droit de 20m, 2 tél branchés sur la box, plus un tel et un répondeur sur FT avec chacun un filtre...
Réglages préf' réseaux : TCP/IP->Via DHCP
J'ai testé les sites avec Safari 1.0 avec modif de pipelinning + modif passant je sais plus quoi de 1s à 0,25s... (voir ici ) (mais ça doit peu jouer car je n'ai guère constaté de changement notable  )

Et toi, quelle est ta config ?


----------



## tonicx (11 Juin 2004)

Ma configuration :
iMac G4 700 mHz, Mac OS 10.3.4
Avant la Freebox j'avais un modem SpeedTouch, avec lequel tous les sites se chargaient très rapidement.
Les tests m'indiquent un débit descendant de 1044 kb/s.
Par contre je ne me souviens plus de la manière d'obtenir la distance du central et l'affaiblissement.
J'ai aussi une rallonge de 10 m entre la prise téléphone et la Freebox.
Quant à l'accélération de Safari, elle semble contestée.
Il est rassurant de voir que d'autres constatent les mêmes problèmes de ralentissement avec certains sites, mais un peu ennuyeux de constater que personne n'a de solution universelle...
Merci d'essayer de m'aider !


----------



## Telonioos (11 Juin 2004)

tonicx a dit:
			
		

> Ma configuration :
> iMac G4 700 mHz, Mac OS 10.3.4
> Avant la Freebox j'avais un modem SpeedTouch, avec lequel tous les sites se chargaient très rapidement.
> Les tests m'indiquent un débit descendant de 1044 kb/s.
> ...



pour obtenir l'affaiblissement et la distance, suffit de se connecter sur le site de free et d'aller sur l'onglet compte, se loguer, puis d'aller chercher les caractéristiques de sa ligne

sinon, ya mieux, ya un soft qui s'appelle freego, disponible ici : http://www.free-go.net/

ça te donnera toutes less infos dont tu as besoin


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2004)

Et au niveau du ping, t'es à combien ? Moi j'ai 41ms en moyenne...


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2004)

tonicx a dit:
			
		

> Les tests m'indiquent un débit descendant de 1044 kb/s.


C'est déjà pas mal, rien de dramatique, après tout dépend de la longueur de ta ligne et son affaiblissement réel.




> Par contre je ne me souviens plus de la manière d'obtenir la distance du central et l'affaiblissement.


C'est par ici que ça se passe. Tu rentres ton login et ton password.
Quel est ton modèle de freebox ? 2 ou 3 ?



> J'ai aussi une rallonge de 10 m entre la prise téléphone et la Freebox.


Tu devrais commencer par verifier cette rallonge. La première des choses à faire est de cabler au plus court. Brancher la Freebox avec un cable court (celui fourni) directement sur la prise de téléphone. Débrancher momentanément tout ce qui peut être branché en plus sur les filtres : téléphones/répondeurs/fax/minitel/etc.. Ne pas oublier ce qui pourrait être branché sur les autres prises dans l'appartement !
Utiliser également un cable ethernet sûr et pas trop long.
Rebooter la freebox (débrancher le secteur puis rebrancher)
Faire des tests de bande passante.


----------



## tonicx (12 Juin 2004)

Pardon ! J'avais oublié FreeGo. Voici les données :
Raccordé en offre : ADSL non degroupe 1024 kbs
Dégroupage :  NRA : QRG29
Longueur : 2380 metres - Affaiblissement : 35 dB
... C'est bon, docteur ?
Débit descendant aujourd'hui : 1022
Et le ping : round-trip min/avg/max = 68.845/77.547/104.482 ms (beaucoup plus que les 41 ms de nicogala ?)
J'ai la Freebox 3.
Je sais que la rallonge est trop longue et il faudrait sans doute faire un branchement direct sur l'arrivée de la ligne... mais j'ai déménagé il y a à peine deux mois, et le tarif de déplacement de France Télécom me fait hésiter tant que je ne suis pas sûr que cette modification apportera une réelle amélioration.
Par ailleurs, ayant un iMac, donc fixe, je n'ai pas encore eu le courage de tout débrancher pour le descendre au niveau de la première prise téléphonique.
Merci à tous de vos conseils... Je reste à l'écoute !


----------

